# American Jihadi Rapper killed...



## Marauder06 (Sep 12, 2013)

...by his own organization.

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...ar-hammami-reportedly-killed-in-somalia?lite=

A jihadi rapper from Alabama who had a $5 million bounty put on his head by the FBI after he climbed the ranks of an al Qaeda-linked Somali militant group has reportedly been killed by members of his own organization.

Omar Hammami, known as Abu Mansoor Al-Amriki, or "the American," died in southern Somalia following several months on the run after a falling out with al-Shabab's top leader, the militants said early Thursday according to The Associated Press.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 12, 2013)

Islamic Rap?   Isn't that what the muzzein are for?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 12, 2013)

It's like Tupac all over again...

And just like Tupac I'm not shedding any tears.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 12, 2013)

He must have been one shit fucking rapper if his own lads ended up killing him.


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2013)

1) This isn't a story about Tha Kradle. I are disappoint.
2) "jihadi rapper from Alabama"...nicely done Alabama, nicely done. We expect this from other states, but not from you.
3) Please Hammami, Don't Hurt 'Em would be an awesome CD title (Kids, CD's are plastic disks with a laser etched coating. This contained music and old people listed to the disks instead of iPods).
4) Suge Knight didn't have him killed?
5) Fuck that guy and my thanks to whoever saved us a Hellfire.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh damn, say it ain't so.... Not the American born traitor.... damn I am so sad right now..... wait....wait...yep, nope not sadness, just had gas...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 12, 2013)

This literally made my day. He grew up on the other side of Mobile Bay (Daphne), attended mosque in Mobile, and was a student at USA before he took to the jihadi life. I'm waiting to see how the local news presents this little gem of glad tidings.


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm waiting to see how the local news presents this little gem of glad tidings.


 
As an Auburn fan?


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> As an Auburn fan?



Fuck your goat like a good little asshole. :wall:


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Fuck your goat like a good little asshole. :wall:


 
Madam, I believe you've confused me with those from an island continent...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Madam, I believe you've confused me with those from an island continent...


I didn't say anything about sheep.


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2013)

That hurts. Goats are dirty creatures.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 12, 2013)

JAB said:


> Oh damn, say it ain't so.... Not the American born traitor.... damn I am so sad right now..... wait....wait...yep, nope not sadness, just had gas...
> 
> video


 

I see what you did there....  good music to get rid of bad music/jihadi rappers....   not bad....

but this one is a little known classic and fits the situation NSFW


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2013)

My favorite part will be when "they" ask to collect the bounty from the Fed's and we em up paying them!


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm just glad that's all...(sunglasses)... wrapped up.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 12, 2013)

Free, give me a funky assed beat...

You are now about to witness the strength of Muj knowledge

Straight outa Daphne, crazy muthafucker named Omar
From the group called al-Shabab
Turned my back on the U.S.A.
But my terrorist bros just spoiled my day
Shoulda known I'd go out some day
Odds are an SMU was gonna come play

Living in a mud hut, with a dirt floor
Had a goat out the back that we shared between 4
Loved them Thursdays, but I aint gay
It's our religion, so it's OK

My Momma used to mumble, your not a towel head
Should listened, maybe then I'd not be dead
Al-Amriki, was what they called me
Thought I was down, but then they stomped me

That's all I have, Eminem I am not...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 12, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I see what you did there....  good music to get rid of bad music/jihadi rappers....   not bad....
> 
> but this one is a little known classic and fits the situation NSFW



lol, that was horrible, but I like it. Queen "another one bites the dust" is my standard song for another terrorist is dead, YAY! 

Another good one: (NSFW)


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Free, give me a funky assed beat...
> 
> You are now about to witness the strength of Muj knowledge


 
That's pretty solid.

Burn, Africa, burn
I smell a jihad going on
Declare them takfir now they're gone
Yeah I'll go to a madrassa,
before martyrdom in Mombasa.
Gotta get away from the HOA,
before a numbered TF makes me MIA
Cause all I hear about
are flights leaving out
Guantanamo is what its all about
once al-Shabaab and I had a falling out.


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2013)

When I saw the thread title I was hoping that POS little wayne had been raped to death, too bad but this is more than good enough.

Lots of hate to you pink arses trying to rap. White men maybe able to jump but they certainly shouldn't rap. Just terrible!

And to the fucking spudmuncher, any rap is deserving of death.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 12, 2013)

Wheres your rap @pardus

Hater!  Just because your down with Kradle!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Madam, I believe you've confused me with those from an island continent...


or Lower Alabama


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> My favorite part will be when "they" ask to collect the bounty from the Fed's and we em up paying them!


Put transponders in the money and drop a load of hurt (hell put small pox in the money, then drop a JDAM)


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Wheres your rap @pardus
> 
> Hater!  Just because your down with Kradle!



My rap?

Mac, you suck crack, asscrack.
That was whack but I am bigger, mac went to jail and was raped buy a N... naughty man.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 12, 2013)

You do realize I'm going to leave the end of a broken needle in your pack straps now right?  It's going to be waiting there as a little surprise for when you are in the arse end of nowhere far from resupply and you have no option but to carry it :troll:


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2013)

*HATE!*


----------



## CQB (Sep 13, 2013)

I just heard he was a little unwell.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 13, 2013)

As to the jihadi rapper. One less shitbag on this earth.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2013)

If only more of these fucks would die of unnatural causes.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Wheres your rap @pardus
> 
> Hater!  Just because your down with Kradle!


 
Necrocoldnessextraordinaire.  New word, just for this situation.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> When I saw the thread title I was hoping that POS little wayne had been raped to death, too bad but this is more than good enough.
> 
> Lots of hate to you pink arses trying to rap. White men maybe able to jump but they certainly shouldn't rap. Just terrible!
> 
> And to the fucking spudmuncher, any rap is deserving of death.



Go rim a sheep ya cunt!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

Rap...  It's kinda like music for people who can't play an instrument or sing...  but it's not really music, more like Ginsberg's accompanied poetry, only mysoginistic and wholly antisocial, with riffs stolen from the music of 20-30 years ago in many cases....  I can't really figure out what it really is - except grating on my ears and brain.

No apologies to the rap fans, I don't like it nor do I care to listen to enough of it to understand it.   Give me the MC5 or Iggy and the Stooges or the Ramones which are basically anti rap - or some Sibelius, Bach, Vivaldi, Pachelbel - or Robert Johnson, Robert Cray, SRV.... David Alan Coe, willie, Waylon, Merle...  I'm a music fan, but rap is anti music to me.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 13, 2013)

Robert Cray is awesome.
Rap works for me, esp when jacking iron.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Robert Cray is awesome.
> Rap works for me, esp when jacking iron.


 

nah...  not going there... too easy....  Doc, you need to really think about how you phrased that....:wall::wall:


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 13, 2013)

You homo!
Wait, is it OK for me to write that here?!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> You homo!
> Wait, is it OK for me to write that here?!


 
Sure...  I was actually beginning to wonder if you actually were even really a marine... you are way too polite most of the time...  then I remember, youse be edjamuhcated an a dokter n shit...   rappin witcher bad ol self under a dope ride that be all broke and fukked up till you be done an all, right yo?:-"

Plus you live in Maine...  it's like Canada in the politeness aspect.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 13, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Wheres your rap @pardus
> 
> Hater!  Just because your down with Kradle!



I think he has a video on YouTube. Awkward though that sheep were the only "video vixens".


----------



## dknob (Sep 13, 2013)

You guys are spitting some good lyrics hahaha


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 13, 2013)

dknob said:


> You guys are spitting some good lyrics hahaha



Where was all this talent during the mod elections?


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2013)

I should hit the studio with my group "Hajis With Attitudes" and finish our singles:

My VBIED
Osama Said Knock You Out
A Haji Wit a Gun
Kandahar Love
Madrassa Born Killaz
Then we have a thugged out cover of Britney's ...Baby One More Time because they dig that shizz up in the Pech.

Jihadin' ain't easy, my brothers. (Sisters, you should be in the house and unable to read this)


----------



## Scotth (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not a rapper, I'm to dam old, so I drink cocktails.

I don't know why but my cocktail, after work, on the night I read about this turds death tasted a little better than normal.

It was a win for me and I saw no reason to try and determine the why only accept that it was.


----------

